# regular corn vs. popcorn



## X3MTM

can pigeons eat regular corn (it seem kinda big for them to swallow) if so, which one is better corn or popcorn?


----------



## Skyeking

The corn that comes in my pigeon mix is very large, but they DO eat it, even my small Satinettes, when they feel the need.

I highly recommend the large to medium (size) dark yellow/orange corn, as it is loaded with beta-carontenes, an excellent source of pro vitamin A. The more yellow to orange the corn is, the more nutrtious it is for them. 

I don't recommend popcorn, as it is light color yellow, and my birds won't eat it as i have tried it when we ran out of the regular corn. It will do in emergency situation, but I wouldn't recommend using it on regular basis.


----------



## Luca

This debate has been going on forever between pigeon fanciers on both sides who are sure that their choice is the right one. The truth is, corn is corn, period. While there may be some slight differences between different varieties, it's not nearly enough to make much of a difference with your birds. Most fanciers actually seem to prefer the popcorn, probably because it is smaller in size more than anything else. It seems to be favored in the mixes, and some companies charge higher prices for mixes with the popcorn vs the regular. I've been feeding the regular whole corn for years, when I fed grains, with no problems whatsoever. Some of the very small breeds such as Figuritas, and some of the short faced breeds MAY have a tough time with it. You should watch to be sure, but I've never had a problem with any pigeon breed I've raised. I have had some ringneck doves that seemed to have a hard time tackling it.


----------



## re lee

Depending some on breed the larger corn some just do not eat well. Now on larger corn over the years seem I noticed a higher rate of canker in yougbirds during breeding season. This i believe is that it irritates the young birds throat more easas the parents pump the feed down it at feedings. Popcorn I noticed less problems. Now days many treat for canker prior to breeding season. Popcorn if you notice in a standard pigeon mix is at a higher rate per volume And if the birds are not regulated on feedings they watse and do not eat it all. Kind of pick through and leave much behind. Hungry birds at feeding time. will eat all thats in front of them Some mixes you buy will have the whole corn And larger peas even. Many years ago standard mixes had mostly whole corn no popcorn the birds did Ok. Dent corn is a smaller sized whole corn Rather then field corn which is larger But if its grain a pigeon will eat it


----------



## george simon

*Size For The Size Of The Bird*

Whole corn or popcorn that is the question? And here is my answer.I buy a mix with popcorn and add whole corn.The reason for doing so, well the smaller birds my ITALIAN OWLS will handle the pop real well and the larger breeds the AMERICAN SHOW RACERS take care of the larger corn.I get my feed from JEDDS they carry three types of corn. Whole ,pop, and hybrid what is the difference, hybrid corn is larger then pop and smaller then whole and has more uniform sized kernels.The only real difference between these corns is there size they all have about* the same protein,carbohydrates,and fat content. So feed the right size corn for the type bird that you have. The cost is the biggest differance pop $12 for 50 lbs, while hybid/dent corn $9.50, and whole $8.70. .GEORGE


----------



## Victor

As long as one avoids cracked corn. That is definately a no no


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I feed my pigeons popcorn exclusively as they never liked the whole yellow corn. For such large birds with large mouths, you'd think it would be a breeze for them to swallow those large kernels. However, they seem to like the smaller corn and that is their preference 

There is truth to what Treesa is saying about how the more yellow the corn, the more beta carotene. If you do decide to use popcorn, I'd suggest the actual yellow stuff. I've seen a "white" coloured popcorn too and it doesn't contain as much beta carotene.


----------

